# Wiring diagram 1968 GTO.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello forum....can someone please post a picture of the wiring diagram of a 68 GTO. The area around the alternator.

My alternator has a `extra` wire that we dont know where goes and why? See picture....thanks.Any info is good.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Is it just a ground?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes ... and unused on my non ac cars


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Doesn't appear to be factory installed. Here is the schematic from the service manual. And as you can see the ground is internal to the alternator case.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Bringing this back from the dead, you say unused on non ac cars, where does it go on an ac car??


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It doesn't. Same for both A/C and non A/C. Alternator is self grounding. 
With the OPs car, someone had added the ground wire. Doesn't hurt to have it, but its un-necessary.


----------

